# SVNKit - Verbindung zum Repository trennen?



## spaghetti (8. Jun 2011)

Moin zusammen, 

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Bereich gelandet. 
Zu meiner Frage:
Ich möchte von einem Mehrbenutzersystem aus via Java Dateien und Verzeichnisse aus einem Repository auschecken und später wieder submitten/updaten. 

Auschecken an sich funktioniert auch schon, ich blicke aber noch nicht ganz durch die Doku vom SVNKit, vielleicht ist mir da einer von euch voraus ;-).

Momentan kann ich schon via updateClient.doCheckout() Sourcen auschecken, aber wie wird dabei die Verbindung (DAV) zum Repository gesteuert? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Connection direkt danach zu trennen oder passiert das sogar automatisch?

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## tuxedo (8. Jun 2011)

Falls du die Anbindung zum SVN Repo via HTTP geregelt hast: Das ist Zustandslos. Ist eine Aktion beendet, ist auch die Verbindung getrennt.

- Alex


----------



## spaghetti (8. Jun 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du's sagst, ist bei Webdav wohl so gegeben. Gracias!


----------

